

ETW2SQLite and ETW2JSON: Convert Your ETW Logs - mjsabby
https://github.com/ETWTools/ETW2SQLite

======
mjsabby
ETW2JSON:
[https://github.com/ETWTools/ETW2JSON](https://github.com/ETWTools/ETW2JSON)

ETW2SQLite:
[https://github.com/ETWTools/ETW2SQLite](https://github.com/ETWTools/ETW2SQLite)

The motivation for these tools is to make Windows system instrumentation data
more accessible.

